# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Samsung Galaxy S10 and Samsung Galaxy S10+, smartphones, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-s10

Samsung Galaxy S10 on Wikipedia

Bixby, intelligent personal voice assistants, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy S10: official introduction

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> The #GalaxyS10 is a next generation smartphone like no other. Designed not to stand out, it’s designed to stand apart.
> 
> [Next Generation Screen]
> Galaxy S10 defies the barriers of screen technology with its Cinematic Infinity Display. It covers the full front of the phone - from top to bottom and from side to side, giving you the first truly uninterrupted HDR10+ viewing experience.
> 
> [Next Generation Security]
> The future of smartphone security is fused right into S10’s display. Ultrasonic technology and machine learning work together to instantly capture the unique 3D characteristics of your fingerprint, for vault-like security only you can unlock.
> 
> [Next Generation Pro-grade Camera System]
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy S10 Official TVC: the next generation Galaxy

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Meet the Next Generation Galaxy - #GalaxyS10
> 
> This is the phone genuinely designed for the next generation: 
> The Galaxy S10e | S10 | S10+
> 
> Uninterrupted viewing experience with cinematic Infinity Display. Ultrasonic Fingerprint unlocked only by you. 5 Pro-grade Cameras that make every shot epic. And super power to share power – Wireless PowerShare.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S10 and S10+ Hands-On: Display and cameras take center stage

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Reviews Editor Cherlynn Low takes a first look at the new flagship phones from Samsung.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung’s Galaxy S10 lineup arrives with four new models

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Meet the S10, S10+, S10 E and S10 5G. Pre-orders open Feb. 21.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S10 series hands-on: setting a new bar

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Is the Samsung Galaxy S10 the best Galaxy ever made? Check out our hands-on

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S10 lineup hands-on

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Samsung announced the Galaxy S10 and S10 Plus, with bigger displays, faster processors, bigger batteries, and more cameras than ever before. The S10 pair succeed last year’s Galaxy S9 and S9 Plus, and are also accompanied by a new Galaxy S10E model. Here’s everything you need to know about Samsung’s latest lineup of phones.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S10 hands-on

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> We get our hands on Samsung's FOUR new Galaxy S10 phones: the S10, S10 Plus, S10E and the company's first 5G phone.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S10 hands-on - next big thing?

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> It’s been an incredible 10 years since the launch of the first Galaxy S. There's just no way to deny that there's an Android before the Galaxy S and an Android after, and to celebrate a decade of dominance, it's time for another Galaxy Unpacked. Reporting from both New York and San Francisco I'm Jaime Rivera with Pocketnow, and let's talk about all the Galaxy S10s. Yes, I said it plural.
> 
> Yes, I said all. Se technically today we get three, but then they're actually four, and once you account for all the variations.. Yeah, there are a few. Disclaimer though, the lighting in this venue was atrocious, so apologies in advanced. 
> 
> During our briefing we got to see the Galaxy S10e, with the e standing for essential, the Galaxy S10, and the Galaxy S10+. Their sizes are different, but the experience you get from each is intentionally similar. Samsung made it clear that after much consumer research there are three things that are associated with the Galaxy brand: Display, Camera, and Powerful specs. Watch our full video for more.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung's Galaxy S10 / S10 Plus / S10e / S10 5G - Hands on 2019

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Samsung has unveiled its lineup for its most popular smartphones, and it includes the Galaxy S10 and S10 Plus. The two flagship phones boast hole-punch cameras, fingerprint sensors embedded in the display, and beefier batteries. But the prices have jumped too, as the S10 now starts at $900. Should you pre-order one? We look at what the new phones are like.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S10 Plus | Hands-on review

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Hands-on review with Samsung's Galaxy S10 Plus smartphone, the biggest and most premium of the new 2019 flagships. Here we run through the specs and best features of the S10+ including a close look at the triple-lens camera hardware, performance, One UI and in-display fingerprint sensor.
> 
> The 6.4-inch S10 Plus is Samsung's comeback kid, boasting five camera lenses, reverse wireless charging, Wi-Fi 6 support and loads of great new tools and features. That Infinity-O screen boasts a Quad HD+ resolution and HDR10+ support, so you can expect seriously gorgeous visuals.
> 
> You can capture amazing quality photos on the S10+ too, if our test session is anything to go by, complete with a new Best Shot feature and Huawei-style flexibility. Even the front camera offers a dual lens setup, adding a depth sensor for those Live Focus pics. You can shoot 4K resolution video on the rear cam, up to 60FPS, with an HDR mode also now available.
> 
> Check out our early review of the Galaxy S10e for a close look at Samsung's more compact new handset, and our in-depth coverage will be coming soon. We'll also update here once we have full UK price info.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S10 impressions!

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Galaxy S10 official hands-on and first impressions!

----------


## Airicist

My 10 favorite Samsung Galaxy S10 & S10+ features

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> The Samsung Galaxy S10 & S10+ have a lot of new features! We decided to show you our 10 favorite!
> 
> We have to kick things off with the Camera! We have a wide, ultrawide and telephoto lens, including three options for framing is so important to us! It was why we were loyal to LG for so long! 
> 
> Inside the camera is the next feature, we have intelligence built in, it can detect 30 different components inside a photo and adjust each section individually.  
> 
> Number 3. Super steady mode in video, you’re able to move around and capture tough subjects easily with the this mode. We’re also excited about super night mode that when you have the phone on a tripod it will take 17 picture in 30-40 sec and combine them. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S10+ hands on

Published on Feb 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Ten things you need to know about the Samsung Galaxy S10 phones

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Find out everything you need to know about the new Samsung Galaxy S10 phones with EE.
> 
> It’s been ten years since Samsung bought out their first Galaxy S series. And since then their innovations have changed the game time after time.
> 
> To celebrate, they’ve made something special: three new models that represent the pinnacle of Samsung innovation.
> 
> Say hello to the Samsung Galaxy S10, S10e and the S10+.
> 
> They’re good looking, powerful, and packed with mind-melting technology. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S10e, S10 and S10+ Full Features and specs | AT&T

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Introducing the next generation Samsung Galaxy! Powerful design. True Vision Camera. Personalized Performance.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S10 Plus unboxing

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Samsung has unveiled its lineup for its most popular smartphones, and it includes the Galaxy S10 and S10 Plus. The two flagship phones boast hole-punch cameras, fingerprint sensors embedded in the display, and beefier batteries. But the prices have jumped too, as the S10 now starts at $900. Should you pre-order one? We look at what the new phones are like. 
> 
> Anything and everything you could want in a phone -- that’s what Samsung’s latest Galaxy S10 and S10 Plus have to offer. Reading the specs list, it’s mind-boggling to see the amount of tech packaged inside. An ultrasonic in-display fingerprint sensor? Check. A selfie camera that can capture videos in 4K UHD? Yep. A headphone jack? Surprisingly, yes. The hardware is superb, the technical specifications top-notch, and the software is far more intuitive and visually pleasing than ever before.
> The problem? Convincing people they need to spend $900 or $1,000 for all this tech. Phone prices continue to rise -- these are the most expensive Galaxy S-series phones to date -- but smartphone sales stopped growing in 2018 for the first time. Is everything in the Galaxy S10 and S10 Plus enough to make people want to upgrade? Or is it all going to hinge on next-gen products, like 5G phones or the wave of foldable phones? We spent some brief time with the new phones to find out.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing Galaxy S10 Plus

Published on Feb 21, 2019




> CNET editors unbox the new Samsung S10 Plus. This has a larger screen, bigger battery and a second selfie lens in the front.  The S10 Plus will be available sometime in April

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on: Samsung Galaxy S10 and S10+

Published on Feb 21, 2019




> What are our first impressions of the Samsung Galaxy S10 and S10+? Well, they're great phones likely only let down on the entry price.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S10+ review: the bar is set!

Published on Mar 6, 2019




> Samsung Galaxy S10 has set the bar for the rest of 2019!

----------

